# PC zeitgesteuert booten



## Apollo (1. Mai 2004)

Hey

weiß jemand wie man den PC am Einfachsten  zeitgesteuert booten lassen kann?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Schau mal in dein BIOS, eventuell gibt es dort die Möglichkeit. (Bei meinen ist dies der Fall)

Mfg,
Alex


----------



## Apollo (1. Mai 2004)

Es gibt dort zwar eine Funktion, allerdings funktioniert sie bei mir nicht =(


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

Das ist das was du suchst: 

http://www.pctvsat.com/html/winstb_software.html#WinSTBTimer

*Beschreibung:* 
Der CMOSTimer dient zum programmgesteuerten Ein - und Ausschalten eines PC's aus dem Soft-Off (ATX) Modus. Hierzu wird die BIOS Funktion "Wake up on RTC Alarm" verwendet.


----------



## server (4. Mai 2004)

Kauf dir in einem Elektrogeschäft einen Zeitschalter.
Das ist eine Steckdose mit einer Uhr darauf, die du in die Steckdose steckst. In den Zeitschalter steckst du dann deinen Computer.
Und dann nur mehr die beiden Kabel des Startbuttons kurz schließen, schon rennt die Maschine immer dann, wenn du strom hast - eben wenn der zeitschalter aktiv ist.


----------

